# Messed up screen after sitting in xray waiting room, Kindle 2



## sumoqueen (Nov 9, 2010)

Display is dark, with words in white--several lines and images running over each other.  Clock is stuck at 2:07 pm, which is when I walked into the imaging dept. waiting room.  There is, on Amazon's troubleshooting site, a possible cause of electromagnetic interferrence.  When I talked to CS, they are sending a replacement.  However, I was told if they could not repair it, I would be charged for a new Kindle 2.  I have seen threads of kindles doing this after a trip through airports, so I think the electromagnetic fields do something to the ink.  Must be a metallic component in it.  I have tried soft and hard resets.  It does not help.  The screen tries to change images, although you can't see the menu on the right side.  My little fella was only 4 months old.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If they're sending you a replacement I wouldn't worry about it. Usually they tell you that if they don't receive the broken Kindle within 30 days, then they'll charge you. I've never heard them say that they'll charge if they can't repair it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like a broken screen. I took my Kindle in while having x-rays, nothing happened to it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The stories about Kindles being damaged by airport X-rays are unverified.

What kind of imaging device did they use? My Kindle 3 (and my iPod Touch and cell phone) was about three feet away from the machine when I had a CAT scan two months ago. No effect. I can see a possible mechanism for an MRI machine affecting the Kindle, but not an X-ray device.

I'm surprised that Amazon told you that you would be charged if the Kindle could not be repaired. That doesn’t make sense.

Mike


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I, too, am surprised they said they'd charge you for it.  Were you talking to Kindle Customer Support or to Amazon CS?  (There's definitely a difference.)


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

I had an MRI a few weeks ago with my kindle 2 feet away in a chair and just in sleep mode and it is okay


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I have flown with mine with no problem.  So I would say airport xrays does not damage it.

Unfortunately this does not help with you predicament.  That is odd that they said they would charge you. 

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------

